# Sad Turi



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

I’m really upset today. 

As you all know last week we spoke to the hobby breeder in Hertfordshire who confirmed that her bitch was pregnant – I asked if she could send me a picture of her bitch and her last litter. I still hadn’t heard anything yesterday and had a bit of a weird feeling about it. I called and she was really ‘off’ with me – she spoke to me as if I was selling her something! Perhaps I’m being unreasonable and perhaps my standards are unrealistically high but from the birth to taking the puppies home I’d love weekly updates of the litter with photos so to hear that she hadn’t had time to send me one picture didn’t bode well. 

I was a bit low about it last night and I emailed her this morning suggesting we come and visit – I was always intending to once the house-move madness calmed down but was thinking we could ‘bring forward’ the visit. She emailed me back saying that she has taken three deposits and has started to receive calls and emails from people who were originally on her waiting list and so there is no point coming to visit Madge because it’s not yet known how many puppies she’ll have. Her system (or lack thereof) is all a bit jumbled and confusing for my liking… 

We’ve made a tough decision to take ourselves off her waiting list though if I’m honest with myself it doesn’t seem like we were ever properly ‘on it’ and I can’t understand how this misunderstanding has occurred. I know of three other breeders who will be having puppies around the same time and so our options are not closed completely but I think for my own sanity I need a bit of a Cockapoo break. 

I’m just so disappointed 

Turi x 

P.S. I wonder if this is an omen from the spending Gods after my puppy spree last week?!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah Turi, that's awful sounds like she doesn't want all the fuss from pregnancy to birth and wants to just churn the puppies out with little fuss. She would have known from your attitude and eagerness that you were a brilliant prospective owner. Silly woman. I'm sure this has happened for a reason and your little puppy is out there somewhere waiting for you. Big hugs from Donna and Wynny xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Donna

I think you’ve hit the nail on the head – she emailed saying she works full time, babysits her granddaughter and that life is just a bit hectic. I think she was basically telling me to back off – I know I can be tenacious and that my enthusiasm was probably a bit smothering but I didn’t expect this. 

As an aside, after your comment about Thirza’s puppies last week I’ve emailed her – I know she has a litter due on the 14th of January which may be a bit early for us (unless she can keep puppy for an additional week) and another later in the year too. I’ll let you know what she says

Thank you for your support

Turi x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh what a shame Turi and really disappointing for you, but I do think you've made the right decision not to go ahead with this breeder.

I think you get a "feel" about a breeder and it's really important to go with that instinct. Had you already paid a deposit?

You could enquire with the other breeders you know of who will have litters around the same time ... have a long chat with them (preferably visit, if you haven't already) ... to help you form an opinion.

We got Maisie from a breeder we didn't meet (too far away) and I chose with mainly colour and timing in mind (I thought a cockapoo was a cockapoo and didn't do enough research) ... we ended up with a puppy that had a parasite infection! Second time around ... lots of research and a breeder we felt 100% comfortable with ... result: happy, confident, healthy little Bess!

Good luck, it will be worth it in the end. :hug:


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

How will she cope with a litter of puppies???

When we got Wynny from Thirza she was the last one left as we had to delay our pick up time due to our holiday. So I'm sure she won't mind holding on to it for a bit longer if you do go down that route.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Turi,

Really sorry to hear about that! Some hobby breeders can be unreliable like that & not have proper systems for waiting lists & things, it's probably a sign! 
But tbh i'm not sure how she's going to take care of a litter of pups for 8 weeks if she works full time & looks after her grand daughter regularly :S Doesn't sounds like they're going to get the proper attention they'll need 
I believe in things happen for a reason, so keep going with your search (and if you have to then start looking a little further away) you are bound to find the perfect breeder before your pup will need to come home  Don't let it get you down too much as some people are just the kind of people who will get hopes up to bring them down again, so don't let her do that!
Just keep looking & be optimistic  You'll find your perfect pup in good time  Plus you still have over 2 months yet, so i wouldn't worry for now.

Good luck Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your disappointment Turi. Don't be too disheartened though, your puppy will be there for you, waiting for you to find him/her


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear this news Turi.  Perhaps it was right to find out about the breeder's lifestyle at this stage before choices were made and deposits paid. You will find your perfect pup I am sure. No stone will be left unturned if you have anything to do with it! .

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi
Sorry to hear this, your disappointment is evident but don't let it put you off -
they really are worth it in the end.Betty's breeder wasn't always as quick at replying to my messages and providing photo updates as often as I would have liked but she was also a groomer, did doggy day care and had kids..I really think
she just did not have enough hours in the day BUT she did care for her dogs.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe a blessing in disguise what would she have been like later down the line if for instance you puppy developed a problem

As other's before me have said keep searching and you will find the right breeder/puppy for your needs

Good luck

Mick

ps I know where *I* would restart my search


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Turi, that's such a shame, you have to go with your gut instinct though.
I was going to suggest Thirza as I'd heard she was expecting a litter any time. As Donna has said I'm sure that Thirza would hold onto a puppy for an extra week. 

Keeping my fingers (& toes) crossed that your search goes well.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your disappointment Turi. It will work out. A friend of mine visited her puppy for the first time this weekend. Its one from a litter bread by Thirza's daughter and the same dad as Benji's. Good luck with your search.

Meg and Benji x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is such a shame Turi but I think you are right to go with your gut instinct. By the sounds of it you have other options and just because one hobby breeder is like this it wont mean they all will be. Do keep us posted and don't worry, it will be worth it in the end.  xxx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww, turi, im
Sorry thats so sad, but everything happens for a reason and i know that the perfect pup is out there for you somewhere  dont give up, keep searching! When you are cuddling your pup for the first time it will all be worth it, trust me


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Turi,
Chin up...I also believe you did the right thing. I was dealing with a hobby breeder in Cambridge who was exactly the same once I was on the waiting list. Initially she couldn't be more helpful but I was soon made to feel a nuisance. I, like you, had been out and bought many things ready. We ended up going to Wales and leaving her to it. Don't be downhearted, you will find your little poo soon xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like she was only being accomidating to get your deposit...
Choosing you dog is a big thing! I think you'll find your pup  I'm sure of it!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with the others that from what you say its probably a blessing, the right breeder & pup will be there and you will just know, we did alot of research with lots of breeders but in the end we chose Arthur in 2 days, we initally went to look and ended up going back the next day to bring him home. Sometimes you just know...... keep looking and it will be worth it x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your setback. I'm a firm believer in karma and things happening for a reason. It will work out for the best for you in time - I promise!
Back to the search, your new puppy poo won't be far away....
xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi - I would definitely back off from this breeder. She should share your enthusiasm 100%, however busy she is. She should understand your excitement about getting your first puppy, rather than making you feel like a nuisance. I think breeders should dedicate themselves to providing the right support, updates and pics. It is so exciting when the pics come through. They use to give us a real 'fix' for days! You deserve better and am sure it won't be long before you are cuddling your new pup!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Turi - I would just chalk this down to experience and move on. It seemed such a long time that we were looking for a breeder and then even longer till we could bring him home but it is all such a distant memory now. The right puppy will turn up soon I bet.
H x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I was sorry to read through this thread Turi.
I can only image how gutted you must feel. Hope you're feeling a little more positive this evening.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Oh what a shame Turi and really disappointing for you, but I do think you've made the right decision not to go ahead with this breeder.
> 
> I think you get a "feel" about a breeder and it's really important to go with that instinct. Had you already paid a deposit?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about the nightmare you had with Maisie... is she ok now? 

Already on it - have contacted three other breeders I know that will have litters ready in Feb/March. Thank you for the hug 



Donnag said:


> How will she cope with a litter of puppies???
> 
> When we got Wynny from Thirza she was the last one left as we had to delay our pick up time due to our holiday. So I'm sure she won't mind holding on to it for a bit longer if you do go down that route.


I'm not sure... they wouldn't have received much attention would they? 

I've mentioned keeping the puppy an extra week to Thirza - yet to hear back from her over email. Will keep you posted 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hi Turi,
> 
> Really sorry to hear about that! Some hobby breeders can be unreliable like that & not have proper systems for waiting lists & things, it's probably a sign!
> But tbh i'm not sure how she's going to take care of a litter of pups for 8 weeks if she works full time & looks after her grand daughter regularly :S Doesn't sounds like they're going to get the proper attention they'll need
> ...


I believe in things happening for a reason too - don't worry will keep on hunting. I need a Cockapoo who I can teach Izzy's dance to! 



ali-s.j. said:


> Sorry to hear about your disappointment Turi. Don't be too disheartened though, your puppy will be there for you, waiting for you to find him/her


Thanks Ali x 



Cockapoodledoo said:


> Sorry to hear this news Turi.  Perhaps it was right to find out about the breeder's lifestyle at this stage before choices were made and deposits paid. You will find your perfect pup I am sure. No stone will be left unturned if you have anything to do with it! .
> 
> Karen xx


Thanks Karen - no doubt you will hear it here first! 



colpa110 said:


> Turi
> Sorry to hear this, your disappointment is evident but don't let it put you off -
> they really are worth it in the end.Betty's breeder wasn't always as quick at replying to my messages and providing photo updates as often as I would have liked but she was also a groomer, did doggy day care and had kids..I really think
> she just did not have enough hours in the day BUT she did care for her dogs.


Thanks Colin - I'm a heart on my sleeve kinda gal so yeah, find it hard to mask the disappointment. 



michaelwatson54 said:


> Maybe a blessing in disguise what would she have been like later down the line if for instance you puppy developed a problem
> 
> As other's before me have said keep searching and you will find the right breeder/puppy for your needs
> 
> ...


I agree Mick - glad I know now rather than later down the line. Every cloud and all that... I need a puppy in Feb so it's old enough to go to the Olympics after all...! 



mariag said:


> Oh Turi, that's such a shame, you have to go with your gut instinct though.
> I was going to suggest Thirza as I'd heard she was expecting a litter any time. As Donna has said I'm sure that Thirza would hold onto a puppy for an extra week.
> 
> Keeping my fingers (& toes) crossed that your search goes well.


Thank you - will keep you posted 



dave the dog said:


> So sorry to hear about your disappointment Turi. It will work out. A friend of mine visited her puppy for the first time this weekend. Its one from a litter bread by Thirza's daughter and the same dad as Benji's. Good luck with your search.
> 
> Meg and Benji x


If the puppies are already born the chances are they'll be ready a bit early - we're committed to a skiing holiday until the 22nd Jan. Shame! 



Sezra said:


> That is such a shame Turi but I think you are right to go with your gut instinct. By the sounds of it you have other options and just because one hobby breeder is like this it wont mean they all will be. Do keep us posted and don't worry, it will be worth it in the end.  xxx


Don't worry, I won't tarnish all hobby breeders with the same brush. Will let you know how I get on 



Rejess said:


> Awww, turi, im
> Sorry thats so sad, but everything happens for a reason and i know that the perfect pup is out there for you somewhere  dont give up, keep searching! When you are cuddling your pup for the first time it will all be worth it, trust me



Ahhhhh, can't WAIT to have a puppy to cuddle!!! 



Laney said:


> Hi Turi,
> Chin up...I also believe you did the right thing. I was dealing with a hobby breeder in Cambridge who was exactly the same once I was on the waiting list. Initially she couldn't be more helpful but I was soon made to feel a nuisance. I, like you, had been out and bought many things ready. We ended up going to Wales and leaving her to it. Don't be downhearted, you will find your little poo soon xx


Glad to hear it isn't just me who gave up on a breeder. I feel bad but had to remind myself that the puppy is just an embryo at the moment . Thank you for the encouragement. 



Rufini said:


> Sounds like she was only being accomidating to get your deposit...
> Choosing you dog is a big thing! I think you'll find your pup  I'm sure of it!


Thank goodness I hadn't paid a deposit! 

I agree that choosing a puppy is a big thing - what upset me most about my call to her was that she made me feel like I was hassling her... 



calli.h said:


> I agree with the others that from what you say its probably a blessing, the right breeder & pup will be there and you will just know, we did alot of research with lots of breeders but in the end we chose Arthur in 2 days, we initally went to look and ended up going back the next day to bring him home. Sometimes you just know...... keep looking and it will be worth it x


I feel quite safe in the knowledge that my gut usually leads me in the right direction (no, not towards the fridge...) so yes I think I did the right thing and I too will just 'know' when the perfect pup presents itself.



Missgvus said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback. I'm a firm believer in karma and things happening for a reason. It will work out for the best for you in time - I promise!
> Back to the search, your new puppy poo won't be far away....
> xx


Thank you for your encouragement 



Janev1000 said:


> Turi - I would definitely back off from this breeder. She should share your enthusiasm 100%, however busy she is. She should understand your excitement about getting your first puppy, rather than making you feel like a nuisance. I think breeders should dedicate themselves to providing the right support, updates and pics. It is so exciting when the pics come through. They use to give us a real 'fix' for days! You deserve better and am sure it won't be long before you are cuddling your new pup!


Couldn't have put it better myself! I've found the puppy hunt exciting (if a bit frustrating because I'm so impatient) and always thought the lead up to taking the puppy home would be the best bit... getting the house ready, reading up, buying toys (oooops, done that already!) and receiving photos and bonding with the little one... this is what I want and I don't think I should settle for any less. 



Hfd said:


> Turi - I would just chalk this down to experience and move on. It seemed such a long time that we were looking for a breeder and then even longer till we could bring him home but it is all such a distant memory now. The right puppy will turn up soon I bet.
> H x


Thank you! 

This is, by far, the longest multi-quote I've ever had the pleasure of completing. Thank you SO much for your support, kind words and ideas. You've really cheered me up!!! 

Big hugs 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> I was sorry to read through this thread Turi.
> I can only image how gutted you must feel. Hope you're feeling a little more positive this evening.


Thank you Julie. Yes, pretty gutted but trying to think that it's all for the best - she was probably not the right breeder for us after all. 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am impressed!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am impressed!


At the risk of sounding big-headed so am I! Soon I'll become the multi-quoting Queen 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> At the risk of sounding big-headed so am I! Soon I'll become the multi-quoting Queen
> 
> Turi x


I think that crown is already firmly on your head - very impressive, I've still not
had a go a multiquoting!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Turi after all you researching and debating over whether to get a Cavapoo or Cockapoo and all the other things you have had to consider - the day you bring you puppy home-we should have a forum party!!!

So we should all have a drink- put some music on and have our very own Forum Puppy Party........... which means lots of piccies and lots of party online fun arty2:arty2::jumping::ilmc:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi,
Just catching up and sorry to hear things not ideal with that particular breeder. It such a shame but I think you are right to walk away if you don't get the right feeling. I KNOW you will find the right breeder and right puppy for you  Carry on being patient...your day will come. Never a truer saying than "All good things come to those wait". Easy to say but hard to practice, I know, I'm pretty rubbish at waiting for things myself


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I think Turi after all you researching and debating over whether to get a Cavapoo or Cockapoo and all the other things you have had to consider - the day you bring you puppy home-we should have a forum party!!!
> 
> So we should all have a drink- put some music on and have our very own Forum Puppy Party........... which means lots of piccies and lots of party online fun arty2:arty2::jumping::ilmc:


I LOVE that idea and I'm holding you all to it . Thanks Shirley x 



Jedicrazy said:


> Turi,
> Just catching up and sorry to hear things not ideal with that particular breeder. It such a shame but I think you are right to walk away if you don't get the right feeling. I KNOW you will find the right breeder and right puppy for you  Carry on being patient...your day will come. Never a truer saying than "All good things come to those wait". Easy to say but hard to practice, I know, I'm pretty rubbish at waiting for things myself


Thank you Claire - you've hit the nail on the head, I am such an impatient person . P.S. Got your email - will respond in the morning as I have to go and watch Made In Chelsea catch up now! 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh I love MIC- despite the awful acting!!!

I have a bit of a soft spot for Ollie


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Oh I love MIC- despite the awful acting!!!
> 
> I have a bit of a soft spot for Ollie


We obviously have very similar taste in television Shirley! 

And I love Ollie too - he's the only one who doesn't take himself too seriously. 

Can't believe Rosie - what a moo!

Turi x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Oh I love MIC- despite the awful acting!!!
> 
> I have a bit of a soft spot for Ollie


God i love MIC too. I know i shouldn't like it but am obsessed!! I have a weird soft spot for Proudlock, odd as i don't go for blonde men but there is something i find attractive about him. Caggie's pout was doing my head in the other day!!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> We obviously have very similar taste in television Shirley!
> 
> And I love Ollie too - he's the only one who doesn't take himself too seriously.
> 
> ...


But didn't Millie get in there with Hugo when Rosie had also been on a date with him early on? I love how indignant Millie was about Hugo cheating yet she did it first!!!!


----------

